# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hart en huisarts

## Truman82

hi, i've been living in the netherlands for 2 years now. never had to go to a doctor. but now i have some strange problems with my heart, making me quite panicky. my huisarts just checked my pulse and my bloodpressure and said it's nothing.

is that normal?
which examinations can i expect, when i go to a huisarts with problems like that?

thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ask a consult for a cardiologist and he can tell you if your problems have to be examen further and give you further advise. What do you feel that makes you panicking ? And your GP can't he take an ECG or did he just checked your pulse and bloodpressure ? Did he listen to your heart. It seams strange that he did not said something. Ask for more information and if he doesn't want to give it, go find a cardiologist. Greatings 
Christel 1

----------


## Truman82

thanks for the reply.
don't i always need a referral from a huisarts to meet an expert? my gp just assumed, it is nothing but imagination, i guess. he told me to come back when it doesn't get better.

i have pain in different areas of my chest. not strong pain, but very unsettling. sometimes it moves to the left arm or to the stomach. i can always feel my heart and sometimes hear it beating. that creates constant panic, sometimes for a whole day.

----------


## christel1

If you life in Belgium you don't need a referral to meet a cardiologist, in Netherland you need it. 
Stress can give you also pain but not in your left arm, that's not a good sign and further treatment/examination is for me the best thing that you can do. When you are not sure go to the ER from an hospital and let them check your heart and other complains. If you need further information, ask it and I will try to help you. 
Greetz

----------


## Truman82

i've got an appointment on monday. so what examinations should the gp do?

----------


## christel1

If he can do it, an ecg, bloodsample, normally a bike test or something like that but at that moment he have to take also an ecg and normally that's something they only do in hospitals and not by the GP at home. Also an echo from your heart. Do you feel a pressure on your heart not only when you are doing something like working but also in rest like when you are watching tv or in your bed and also pain in the left arm or both arms ? 
If you feel a pressure longer than 15 minutes you have to go to the ER, symptoms like that can be an indication for a heart failure. Can you breathe normal at that moment ? And are you male or female ? If you have stomac pain when you are a women that is one of the signs for heartfailure but the most of the GP doesn't know it. 

Hope that they do more test on monday and otherwise ask if you can't see a cardiologist. Good luck and let me know something.

----------

